# Adding backband to door casing/baseboard sizing?



## wagsgt (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello all,

Renovating my house. My wife wants to do the "arts and crafts" style trim, however I dont think that look works the best with traditional 6 panel doors. Not to mention the cost of all that material.
At the same time we are upgrading baseboard to 5 1/4, I thought the existing 2 1/4 casing looked a little wimpy compared to that baseboard so I was experimenting with some back band. Tacked up a few pieces and now Im not sure, so I wanted to get some opinions. Does the casing depth seem to much compared to baseboard as in pic #1? Thoughts on look?

Thanks


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The added dimension totally changes the look of the original trim.
I like the look of the larger molds.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes ..It does to me but its all about your taste...Does the room have crown molding?


----------



## wagsgt (Dec 3, 2015)

mat- Not yet, probably eventually.


toolman- do you mean larger casing without backband?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the additional molding added to the casing is too much however if you guys like it that is all that matters.


----------



## wagsgt (Dec 3, 2015)

I like the added width but from the side it looked off to me. So I kinda agree with everyone here. 

I guess I could always put up 3 1/4 casing,The 2 1/4 casing with 5 1/4 baseboard looks ok I was just toying with adding a little more.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Making it wider would be fine. I just didn't like the look of it getting thicker.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Wider, not thicker looks better


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I feel that if you add that much thickness, then you need to add a step out to your baseboard too. IMHO All things should be relative.

Simon


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think your existing casing lends itself well to adding that piece of backband. When I googled arts and crafts style trim, this pic is pretty typical of what they show. More of a flat casing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I'd say winner winner chicken dinner. That is a quick fix to add a touch of flare that you originally wasn't achieving.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

